# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Ερμής (3) [Hermes, Jugoslavija]

## nautikos

Το ιστορικο κρουαζιεροπλοιο του Σαρωνικου *Ερμης* εδω και μερικα χρονια μενει να σαπιζει δεμενο κοντα στο λιμεναρχειο. Αληθεια ξερει κανεις αν υπαρχει καποια προοπτικη στον οριζοντα ή απλα το κραταει ο κ.Ανδρεας για συναισθηματικους λογους (το μονο πια που φερει και το σινιαλο της Ηπειρωτικης). Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για το πλοιο εδω.

hermes_1956_5.jpg 
© Foto Peter Vercruijsse

Παντως το αδερφακι του *Jadran* βρηκε το δρομο του και ειναι εδω και χρονια πλωτο εστιατοριο στο _Ontario_ του Καναδα. Καλη ιδεα και για το δικο μας :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

Από μια μονοήμερη που είχαμε παει με τον mastromarino, και κάτι ...έπιπλα που φιλοξενούσαμε , το 1992.
Εδώ είναι στον Πόρο 

scan0006.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Απο οτι φαινεται ηταν ιδια εποχη με τωρα, ειχε και _Ναυτικη Εβδομαδα_ απο οτι βλεπω :Very Happy: .

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Επειδη με ρωτησε ενας απο το Shipsnostalgia, και δεν ξερω... Μηπως γνωριζει κανεις που ειναι ο ΕΡΜΗΣ της Ηπειρωτικης? Πουληθηκε για σκραπ, ή μετακομισε πουθενα αλλου???

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως μας ενημέρωσε ο Leo, το καράβι είναι δεμένο σε ντάνα στην Ελευσίνα. 

Μακάρι να βρεθεί κάποιος να το εκμεταλλευτεί σε στατικό ρόλο γιατί το βλέπω δύσκολο να επανέλθει σε δράση. Πρέπει να έχει να ταξιδέψει πάνω από 5 χρόνια.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Όπως μας ενημέρωσε ο Leo, το καράβι είναι δεμένο σε ντάνα στην Ελευσίνα. 
> 
> Μακάρι να βρεθεί κάποιος να το εκμεταλλευτεί σε στατικό ρόλο γιατί το βλέπω δύσκολο να επανέλθει σε δράση. Πρέπει να έχει να ταξιδέψει πάνω από 5 χρόνια.


Τί να πούμε και για το Γεώργιος δηλαδή.8 χρόνια απραξίας.Αλλά είπαμε όσο ζούμε ελπίζουμε!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο ερμης 1956 δεν εχει και πολυ μελλον δυστυχος!Απο 10ετιας οταν το πηγαιναν δεξαμενη εκαναν ειδικο κεντραρισμα με τα βαζα μη και γινει κανενα ατυχημα!Ακομα δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε οτι ειναι μονοπυθμενο.Εδω βλεπουμε μια φωτο του το 1996 στον φλοισβο

herme.jpg

----------


## britanis

hello friends
have anyone more info over the hermes now.today?
where she is ???

----------


## Ellinis

she is laid up at eleusis bay since last year.

----------


## Rocinante

Britanis
A photo of Hermes at eleusis bay Jan 10 2009

Hermes.JPG

----------


## britanis

it was my dream to see here real
but...................when i have money,i became no fly ore holiday.......................when i can have i fly and holiday.........i have no money.......................the time is running 

thank you friends

----------


## τοξοτης

Σημερινό άρθρο της εφημερίδας <Έθνος> δίνει κατάλογο 17 πλοίων με ημερομηνία βύθισης και αιτία τα οποία πρόκειται να ανελκυθούν με ευθύνη του Οργανισμού Λιμένα Ελευσίνας.
Μεταξύ των πλοίων και χωρίς να αναφέρεται όνομα υπάρχει κάποιο <Ερμής-Θάλασσα>.Επειδή δεν είμαι ειδικός δε γνωρίζω αν είναι το ίδιο με το πιο πάνω αναφερόμενο.
Συν/να ο κατάλογος των πλοίων.

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν είναι το ίδιο. Το ΕΡΜΗΣ-ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ είναι μια παντόφλα που τελευταία το είχα δει στο λιμανάκι της Ελευσίνας. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει "καθήσει" ή αν απλά θέλουν να το απομακρύνουν απο το λιμένα.

----------


## τοξοτης

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία.

----------


## sylver23

και φυσικα βρισκεται ακομα σε ντανα στην ελευσινα μαζι με πολλα ακομα (02.02.2009)

P2023389.jpg

----------


## despo

Η τελευταία του στάση πριν ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ηere is a stunning photograph of _Poros_ with *Hermes*. From the tourist guide _Greece_, Toubi's publishers, Glyfada, 1994.

Poros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Hermes

_Hermes.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νικόλα, ατό είναι άλλο Hermes, το δεύτερο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ιστορικο κρουαζιεροπλοιο του Σαρωνικου *Ερμης* εδω και μερικα χρονια μενει να σαπιζει δεμενο κοντα στο λιμεναρχειο. Αληθεια ξερει κανεις αν υπαρχει καποια προοπτικη στον οριζοντα ή απλα το κραταει ο κ.Ανδρεας για συναισθηματικους λογους (το μονο πια που φερει και το σινιαλο της Ηπειρωτικης). Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για το πλοιο εδω.
> 
> 
> © Foto Peter Vercruijsse
> 
> Παντως το αδερφακι του *Jadran* βρηκε το δρομο του και ειναι εδω και χρονια πλωτο εστιατοριο στο _Ontario_ του Καναδα. Καλη ιδεα και για το δικο μας


*Jugoslavija* in a nice postcard

Jugoslavija.jpg

----------


## britanis

is the hermes laid up at eleusis bay now?
or is she go..............?

----------


## Ellinis

She is still laid up Andy. Her future does not look good though...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Hermes_ in Poros from the book by G. Desypris, 777 Greek Islands, Toumbis, Ilioupolis, 1994. The photo must be pre-1994

Poros.jpg

----------


## britanis

a dream ship :-)))

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> a dream ship :-)))


HERMES super bow.....

film (79).jpg

For my friend Andy

----------


## britanis

thanks ben ;-))
i have hope that she sale somewhere and save this ship............small museum for greece and his passanger-ship&ferry history.................but .........................

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξαιρετικη Καταπλωρη δια χειρος Ben Bruce!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ερμης...στο Τροκαντερο το 1978, πισω απο την πρυμνη του το Σιτυ οφ Υδρα_
_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_
Hermes Trokandero 1978 Peter Stafford.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eυχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε TSS APOLLON για την ομορφη φωτο που μοιραστηκες μαζι μας.
Θελω να συμπληρωσω οτι το 1976 το ΕΡΜΗΣ ηταν πρωταγωνιστης στην τηλεοπτικη σειρα <το ταξιδι> που επαιζε στην κρατικη τηλεοραση για 3 σεζον.Πλοιαρχος ηταν ο νικος γαλανος υπαρχος ο σπυρος καλογηρου και λοστρομος ο νικος τσουκας

----------


## Rocinante

Μπραβο ρε Κωστα μας γυρισες πολλα χρονια πισω.
Ειχα ξεχασει τελειως αυτη την σειρα αλλα με το που το ανεφερες θυμηθηκα αμεσως ενα ονομα. Αυτο του Νικου Τσουκα. Ο "Βουτακας"  :Very Happy: 
Βρηκα και κατι σχετικο με την σειρα ΕΔΩ με πλανα απο το πλοιο.
Αξιζει δε, να δουν οι νεοτεροι μερικα βιντεακια που υπαρχουν στα δεξια, για να δουν την Ελληνικη τηλεοραση πως ηταν 3 δεκαετιες πριν..... :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To ταξιδι ξεκινησε με πρωτη ιστορια <τα διαμαντια> .Την πρωτη σεζον υπηρχαν αρκετα πλανα απο το πλοιο εσωτερικα κτλ.Με την παροδο του χρονου αυτο αρχισε να φθεινει και στο τελος ηταν σχεδον ολο γυρισμενο σε στουντιο με μερικα εμβολιμα πλανα απο τα πρωτα επεισοδια.Οταν λεμε στουντιο λεμε φινιστρινια κρεμαστα στον τοιχο-μπουλμε και αλλες τετοιες φθηνες λυσεις.Πιστευω ομως οτι ο ερμης ειναι το βαπορι με την μακροβιεστερη ιστορια στον αργοσαρωνικο και ως αρκετα μεγαλο βαπορι παντα εντυπωσιαζε.

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως έγραψε και ο Eng εδώ, ο ΕΡΜΗΣ πουλήθηκε για να διαλυθεί στην Αλιάγα. 
Με την πώληση αυτή πέφτει και τυπικά η αυλαία για την Ηπειρωτική, μια εταιρία που για 90 χρόνια δραστηριοποιήθηκε αρχικά στην ακτοπλοϊα και κατόπιν στην κρουαζιέρα.

----------


## britanis

farewell my little lady
i will missing you
this is the end of a &auml;ra !
forever ending the greek history cruise story
the last legend is gone :Sad:

----------


## esperos

HERMES.jpg
Εις ανάμνηση.
Αίγινα 3 Αυγούστου 1982.

----------


## Ellinis

Με τον θυρεό της Ηπειρωτικής και στην πλώρη! μερσί esperos  :Very Happy: 

Και από εμένα μια φωτο του πλοίου από την μπροσούρα του 1988.

hermes 1988broc.jpg

----------


## britanis

have anyone found pictures from his last trip to turky????

----------


## neven

I didn't understand what happend to HERMES. Is she sold for breakers and where is she now? Enclosed images of HERMES in Piraeus and JUGOSLAVIJA together with sistership JEDINSTVO in Dubrovnik.

----------


## Ellinis

Hi Neven, thanks for the lovely pictures. HERMES was sold in late December to Aliaga scappers. I am not sure if she has already been towed there or if she is still laid up at Eleusis.

----------


## Leo

I have the bad news guys, Apostolos have just phoned to report that he have seen Hermes, towed by the tug boat Hector, in outbound VTS off-Piraeus, doing her last trip towards Aliaga, Turkey.

----------


## neven

Two more images: first one as JUGOSLAVIJA entering the port of croatian Island Hvar ( ancient greek Adriatic colony Pharos ) and second one as HERMES laid up in the port of Piraeus.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλά σου τα είπε ο Apostolos φίλε Leo. 
Στις 23/02/2011 έφτασε στην Aliaga το HERMES με το P/K HECTOR. 
Φωτο απο τον φίλο Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ. Χαρισμένες σε Apostolos, Leo, Ellinis, neven, britanis, esperos, BEN BRUCE, Eng, Nicholas Peppas, T.S.S APOLLON, rocinante, sylver23, despo, T.S.S QUEEN ANNA MARIA, τοξότης και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

HERMES (1).jpg HERMES (2).jpg

----------


## despo

Να είσαι καλά φίλε Παντελή για τα 'φρεσκα' νέα που μεταφέρεις πάντα.

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή! 
Παρά τα πολλά χρόνια εγκατάλειψης το πλοίο δεν φαίνεται σε τραγική κατάσταση...
Και στο φουγάρο βλέπουμε - για τελευταία φορά μάλλον - το θρυλικό βυζαντινό σταυρό της πάλαι ποτέ κραταιάς Ηπειρωτικής.

----------


## britanis

> Καλά σου τα είπε ο Apostolos φίλε Leo. 
> Στις 23/02/2011 έφτασε στην Aliaga το HERMES με το P/K HECTOR. 
> Φωτο απο τον φίλο Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ. Χαρισμένες σε Apostolos, Leo, Ellinis, neven, britanis, esperos, BEN BRUCE, Eng, Nicholas Peppas, T.S.S APOLLON, rocinante, sylver23, despo, T.S.S QUEEN ANNA MARIA, τοξότης και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> HERMES (1).jpg HERMES (2).jpg


 this pictures broken my heart  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## pantelis2009

I can understand your friend britanis :Sad: .

----------


## τοξοτης

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 122629
> Εις ανάμνηση.
> Αίγινα 3 Αυγούστου 1982.


Αγαπητέ ESPEROS τώρα την είδα και είναι καταπληκτική.
Ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι ότι το πλοίο καλύτερη φωτογραφία δεν πρέπει να έχει.

----------


## τοξοτης

Τώρα που οδεύει προς το τέλος ας του αφιερώσουμε λίγο χρόνο

Πηγή : 
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/EpirotikiPCs2.html

*YUGOSLAVIJA*

----------


## Apostolos

Ειναι η τύχη μου να βλέπω τελευταία σκαριά να τα τραβάνε μέσα στη νύχτα για το τελευταίο ταξίδι... Αυτά σαν να νιώθουν, αντιστέκονται, ορτσάρουν... Αντίο φιλαράκι, θα θυμόμαστε πάντα την παρουσία σου, την πραγματική γραμμή ενός πλοίου...

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ειναι η τύχη μου να βλέπω τελευταία σκαριά να τα τραβάνε μέσα στη νύχτα για το τελευταίο ταξίδι... Αυτά σαν να νιώθουν, αντιστέκονται, ορτσάρουν... Αντίο φιλαράκι, θα θυμόμαστε πάντα την παρουσία σου, την πραγματική γραμμή ενός πλοίου...


 
*ΠΟΣΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΕ ΤΑ ΜΠΛΕ !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σε ευχαριστούμε Παντελή για τις φωτογραφίες. Το μόνο που ζει ακόμα είναι το Jadran που σώζεται ακόμα σαν το πλωτό εστιατόριο Captain John's αλλά με το όνομα Jadran στην πλώρη και πρύμη στο Τορόντο του Καναδά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και βέβαια εννοείς αυτό φίλε TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA  :Wink: . (sorry γαι το off topic).


boat_head_220.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Θα με συγχωρέσετε και μένα για το <off topic> αλλά μιας και αναφέρθηκε και το βρήκα είπα να το παρουσιάσω. (ίσως να έχει ξαναμπεί αλλού, παρακαλώ τότε να διαγραφεί)

*JADRAN* όταν ταξίδευε και σαν εστιατόριο

http://www.find-croatia.com/photos-croatia/ferries/ship-ms-jadran1.html
http://www.boatnerd.com/news/newsthumbsb/images-10-2/4-Jadran-5-11-10-jm.jpg
http://www.boatnerd.com/news/newsthumbsb/images-10-2/3-Jadran-5-11-10-jm.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Tο HERMES πλέον έχει τραβηχτεί στην ακτή της Aliaga. Φωτο στις 09/03/2011.
Φωτο απο τον φίλο Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ. Χαρισμένες σε Apostolos, Leo, Ellinis, neven, britanis, esperos, BEN BRUCE, Eng, Nicholas Peppas, T.S.S APOLLON, rocinante, sylver23, despo, T.S.S QUEEN ANNA MARIA, τοξότης και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


HERMES 09_1_.03.11.jpg

----------


## despo

Ευχαριστούμε πολυ φίλε Παντελή για την ζωντανή 'συνδεση' που μας κρατάς με τον Αληαγά.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Τέλος εποχής για τα όμορφα Γιουγκοσλαβικά σκαριά που είχαμε την ευκαιρία να χορτάσουμε και εμείς κάποια από αυτά. Τα μόνα δείγματα των Γιουγκοσλαβικών ποσταλιών που σώζονται είναι το Arion (πρώην Istra της Jadrolinija) μεταμορφωμένο όμως από τις επεμβάσεις της Arcalia, και το μικρότερο Jadran που πολλά χρόνια τώρα είναι πλωτό εστιατόριο στο Τορόντο διατηρώντας την αρχική του μορφή.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here is a nice shot of her in the early Epirotiki livery taken from Shipspotting with the 3 Epirotiki flags almost in tandem !

Henry.

1279092.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Here is a nice shot of her in the early Epirotiki livery taken from Shipspotting with the 3 Epirotiki flags almost in tandem !
> 
> Henry.
> 
> 1279092.jpg


And the classic "dent" on the starboard side of her bow which if I am not mistaken was never fixed.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλέον η διάλυση του υπέροχου πλοίου έχει αρχίσει. Η φωτο του φίλου Selim San τραβηγμένη στις 05/04/2011 και τον ευχαριστώ.
Χαρισμένη σε όσους φίλους προαναφέρω και τον φίλο Henry Casciaro.


HERMES cut.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

For my friend Pantelis a nice postcard of Jugoslavija which I obtained recently on Delcampe.net

Henry  :Wink: 

scan0001.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Great postcard my friend Henry and thenk you.
Pantelis :Wink: .

----------


## britanis

> Πλέον η διάλυση του υπέροχου πλοίου έχει αρχίσει. Η φωτο του φίλου Selim San τραβηγμένη στις 05/04/2011 και τον ευχαριστώ.
> Χαρισμένη σε όσους φίλους προαναφέρω και τον φίλο Henry Casciaro.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 129424


my heart is breaking so saaaaaad :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## despo

PHOTO 007007007 despo.jpgΤον Ερμή τον αγαπήσαμε γιατί για πολλά χρόνια καθιερώθηκε σαν πλοίο ορόσημο στην ημερήσια κρουαζιέρα, με συνέπεια μετα τον παροπλισμό του, να έχει η κρουαζιέρα το σήμα 'Hermes one day cruise'. Ας το δούμε εδώ σε μία ακόμα καρτ ποσταλ που βρήκα σαν Jugoslavija.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> PHOTO 007007007 despo.jpgΤον Ερμή τον αγαπήσαμε γιατί για πολλά χρόνια καθιερώθηκε σαν πλοίο ορόσημο στην ημερήσια κρουαζιέρα, με συνέπεια μετα τον παροπλισμό του, να έχει η κρουαζιέρα το σήμα 'Hermes one day cruise'. Ας το δούμε εδώ σε μία ακόμα καρτ ποσταλ που βρήκα σαν Jugoslavija.


Πανέμορφο και τακτικός επισκέπτης του Πειραιά τότε μαζί με τα αδελφάκια του Jadran και Jedinstvo. Στα δύο πρώτα οι πλευρικές περαντζάδες κατέληγαν σε ανοικτή πλώρη, ενώ στο τρίτο που κτίστηκε εξ' αρχής σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο μόνο, η πλώρη ήταν κλειστή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Hermes.jpgΕντύπωση μου κάνει εδώ διότι το όνομα είναι γραμμένο το μισό πάνω στο άσπρο κ το μισό στο μπεζ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Hermes_02.jpg ¶λλη μιά πρυμιά κ νομίζω ότι τα καράβια στην φωτό πρέπει να ήταν σε "χειμέρια νάρκη". Μινιαρισμένη πλώρη του SARONIC STAR κ από την θέση του ήλιου η μέρα αρκετά προχωρημένη δλδ αν ήταν καλοκαίρι εκείνη την στιγμή δεν θα βρίσκονταν στον Φλοίσβο.
Εκείνο που δεν μου άρεσε στο ΕΡΜΗΣ ήταν η προέκταση του καταστρώματος πάνω από την πρύμη έτσι ώστε να "κρέμεται" εκτός πλοίου.

----------


## Ellinis

Αριστερά πρέπει να είναι το ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ του Νιάρχου. Τώρα δένει στο Λαύριο για τους άραβες που το έχουν.




> Εντύπωση μου κάνει εδώ διότι το όνομα είναι γραμμένο το μισό πάνω στο άσπρο κ το μισό στο μπεζ.


Πραγματικά αυτό κράτησε σε όλη την περίοδο που ήταν βαμμένο μπεζ. Ακόμη και όταν είχε το μπλε σιρίτι, που έσπαγε πριν και μετά το όνομα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

<TO TAΞΙΔΙ> πρωτη προβολη την σεζον 1976-7

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWNZ_Zx7gVM

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αριστερά πρέπει να είναι το ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ του Νιάρχου. Τώρα δένει στο Λαύριο για τους άραβες που το έχουν.
> 
> 
> Πραγματικά αυτό κράτησε σε όλη την περίοδο που ήταν βαμμένο μπεζ. Ακόμη και όταν είχε το μπλε σιρίτι, που έσπαγε πριν και μετά το όνομα.


Δεν νομίζω να είναι το ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ κ επιπλέον υπήρχαν δύο. Το πρώτο πουλήθηκε στον Λάτση κ είναι αυτό πουέχουν οι ¶ραβες. Το δεύτερο (αδελφό) χτίστηκε πάλι γιά τον Νιάρχο αλλά αγνοώ την τύχη του.

----------


## Takerman

Είχα πάει μονοήμερη το καλοκαίρι του 1980 να "ξεναγήσω" δύο φίλες που είχαν έρθει από Καναδά. Μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση η ταχύτητα του. Σχεδόν σαν αντιτορπιλικό πήγαινε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eντάξει μη λέμε κ υπερβολές! Το βαποράκι 18 μιλάκια πήγαινε κ αυτό σίγουρα όχι σε κρουαζιέρα. Τι να μού πουμε γιά τα σημερινά ημιταχύπλοα συμβατικά που πάνε αέρας :Fat: .

----------


## Takerman

Μέτρο σύγκρισης πρόσφατο εκείνη την εποχή είχα το "Σαπφώ". Συγκριτικά με το Σαπφώ έδινε την εντύπωση ότι ήταν ημέρα με την νύχτα από θέμα ταχύτητας. Ειλικρινά το λέω ότι μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση η ταχύτητα και οι κραδασμοί που είχε όταν πήγαινε "γκαζωμένο".

----------


## Ellinis

To καραβάκι σίγουρα δεν είχε και πολλά μίλια, αλλά η κοντινότερη επαφή με τη θάλασσα που πρόσφερε σε σχέση με το "ψηλό" ΣΑΠΦΩ ίσως σε ξεγέλασε τότε και σου έδωσε την εντύπωση οτι πήγαινε γρήγορα. Όσο για το vibration που λες, στο "κρεμαστό" κατάστρωμα της πρύμης πιστεύω θα ήταν έντονο λόγω κατασκευής.

----------


## helatros68

> Δεν νομίζω να είναι το ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ κ επιπλέον υπήρχαν δύο. Το πρώτο πουλήθηκε στον Λάτση κ είναι αυτό πουέχουν οι ¶ραβες. Το δεύτερο (αδελφό) χτίστηκε πάλι γιά τον Νιάρχο αλλά αγνοώ την τύχη του.


Η συγκεκριμένη θαλαμηγός που φαίνεται στην φώτο του Ερμή λεγόταν MAJESTIC.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕΡΜΗΣ το ομορφο πλοιο της Ηπειρωτικης στην μαρινα του φλοισβου το 1996

negatives (173).jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a wonderful late photograph of *HERMES* never before uploaded on this site.
Hermes.jpg
Source: http://7seasvessels.com/?p=140525

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

ΕΡΜΗΣ σε επίσημη φωτογραφία της Ηπειρωτικής 

hermes 2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφη και συλεκτικη πια φωτο απο τον φιλο απο τα παλια και λετρη της Ηπειρωτικης(οχι ROC) GIANNIMAJOURI

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πραγματικά όμορφη φωτό. Φίλε Ben όποιος μιλάει γιά ROC του βάζει πιπέρι στο στόμα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πιπερι;;; τι πιπερι!!! του κοβει τη γλωσσα!!!_ :Sour:

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Για όποιον λέει "αυτή" τη λέξη το μέλον του διαγράφεται σκοτεινό!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιοτατη καρτ ποσταλ απο τα πρωτα χρονια του πλοιου στην ,ενωμενη, Γιουγκοσλαβια απο το NAVI E ARMATORI

1401389874.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Για σου Κώστα με τα ωραία σου. Αυτά κάνει όποιος έχει επαφές με το εξωτερικό. :Fat:

----------


## neven

Just to remember my visit to Piraeus in 2007.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Just came across this atmospheric photo of Hermes at Hydra taken in 1982 (courtesy member ssflandre Sipsnostalgia) It really makes you wish for those warm summer days again...preferably in the early 1980's with most of our classic ships still around !!

Henry.

087_87-001.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Just came across this atmospheric photo of Hermes at Hydra taken in 1982 (courtesy member ssflandre Sipsnostalgia) It really makes you wish for those warm summer days again...preferably in the early 1980's with most of our classic ships still around !!
> 
> Henry.
> 
> 087_87-001.JPG


Just wonderful!  And numerous semi-nudists are watching.... Ah, Hydra of those days... Happy New Year Henry!  N

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Just wonderful!  And numerous semi-nudists are watching.... Ah, Hydra of those days... Happy New Year Henry!  N


Same to you Nicholas....good to hear from you. All the best for 2016!

----------


## τοξοτης

> Just came across this atmospheric photo of Hermes at Hydra taken in 1982 (courtesy member ssflandre Sipsnostalgia) It really makes you wish for those warm summer days again...preferably in the early 1980's with most of our classic ships still around !!
> 
> Henry.
> 
> 087_87-001.JPG


Λες και ήταν χθές !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

¶λλη μία νοσταλγική φωτογραφία του Ερμή στον Πόρο από το 2002. Του μέλους του shipspotting. com Trygve Eriksen.
Hermes.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

Κι ένα ωραίο *φιλμάκι* από μια κρουαζιέρα με τον Ερμή στον Αργοσαρωνικό, το 1991 :Surprised:  :Fat:

----------


## Ellinis

Ο ΕΡΜΗΣ με την κλασσική φορεσιά της Ηπειρωτικής σε φωτογραφία του P.Stafford

ερμης.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες του Selim San με το Ερμή να φθάνει στο διαλυτήριο και λίγο αργότερα ότι απέμενε από το πλοίο... 

hermes.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

HERMES.jpgPeter Fitzpatrick
Πανέμορφη φωτό έξω από την Ύδρα.

----------


## Ellinis

To τελευταίο καράβι της Ηπειρωτικής φωτογραφημένο στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας

hermes.jpg
πηγή

----------

